# Vrx5 vs MS3



## Felipe505505 (Dec 20, 2015)

Hi I'm new to the forum and I have a 2006 IBM GTO LS2. I'm going to buy a cam this month and I'm stuck on which to choose. Either The MS3 or VRX5. In the future I plan to send the heads to AI port and polish and add a fast 102. My goal is to get between 475-500 rwhp 

Currently I have Pacesetter longtubes and a volant intake built Auto transmission with a Circle D 3200. 353 rwhp 402 lbtq Also should I swap out the volant for an XAIR or is it not worth it?


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

I like the numbers on the Magic Stick 3 a little better than the Vengence, it will have a choppy idle and a broader power band, if you are looking for 500 rwhp I would recommend a cam better designed for forced induction. I would keep the duration and lift the same and go with a 115 LSA.

JMHO


----------



## Felipe505505 (Dec 20, 2015)

So I would gain more power with the ms3 then?


----------

